# When i give "reputation" to members, it doesnt show!



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I've been getting very frustrated, when i give reputation to members, it either doesnt show at all or does show but not with what i wrote!!
Also, if i try to give the reputation to that member again, it says "you must spread some reputation around before you give to this person again!"
I know for a fact some of these members had 2 green thingys before i added, and now they still only have 2! Some of them another was added but with something i didnt write! What is going on here? I mean, i just thought it might take a week or two to show up, but it hasnt been!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> I've been getting very frustrated, when i give reputation to members, it either doesnt show at all or does show but not with what i wrote!!
> Also, if i try to give the reputation to that member again, it says "you must spread some reputation around before you give to this person again!"
> I know for a fact some of these members had 2 green thingys before i added, and now they still only have 2! Some of them another was added but with something i didnt write! What is going on here? I mean, i just thought it might take a week or two to show up, but it hasnt been!


Hello, I was wondering the same thing. I thought it was just me! I hope we can find the answer soon... It IS frustrating, to ssay the least!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I don't think reputation works like you're thinking. We all start with one green square until we accumulate 100 points. At that point, you get two green squares. Not sure but I expect that you get three green squares at 200 points. If a true newby gives reputation, there aren't any points from it. The longer you've been here and the more posts you've got, the more points people do get from your positive reputation inputs. You have to give reputation entries to 12 people before you can give it to the same person again.

Pidgey


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

How do you give rep. points?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Next to the post number, there is a set of scales. Click on the scales and the link will come up for you to give reputation.
To see if you have points, click on the 'user cp' in the top, left hand side of a page.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> Next to the post number, there is a st of scales. Click on the scales and the link will come up for you to give reputation.
> To see if you have points, click on the 'user cp' in the top, left hand side of a page.




Thank You Charis, I didn't realize this was here.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Now, that is a easier to understand! Thanks Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

well, ok, i get it! Thanks, i see how it works now!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

But wait, how come i just went down to one green square from 3? God, i must sound so full of myself asking that question! But ANYONE that knows me knows i am very UN-egotistical! (MOST of the time anyways!! )


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

xxmoxiexx said:


> But wait, how come i just went down to one green square from 3? God, i must sound so full of myself asking that question! But ANYONE that knows me knows i am very UN-egotistical! (MOST of the time anyways!! )


Hi xxmoxiexx,

Here is the thread on user reputation, I can't understand how you could lose reputation, because you certainly deserve it with everything you do for our noble ferals.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7481


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, nevermind, i am hallucinating! I am confusing how many people gave you rep with the green things! Thanks Treesa, thats sweet of you!
I was just so confused on the whole thing, i thought people werent getting the rep i gave them, etc....
Oh, i get it, i got less because someone gave me a NEGATIVE rep, for the canker bird i had that just died. Ok, has anyone else here gotten a negative rep, or am i a trailblazer in this too?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, don't feel alone--I've been dinged a few times, too. It's par for the course.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I _think_ I was "dinged" once too. I checked the user CP and I noticed one of my green boxes is actually a dull blue. Last year or so I also got a bad e-mail from a member but that was only a one time thing. Oh well...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh and I thought I was alone 

Reti


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Reti, I am glad to see I am not alone!  that confused me too, but how do you know when you get a bad rep? or, ding? Does it show in the CP also? I think I'll just stick to posting, as this is beginning to sound like algebra! LOL! Thanks fot the info, maybe I will figure it out yet


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think there is a lot about this user reputation that none of us understand.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Charis said:


> I think there is a lot about this user reputation that none of us understand.


Now I can relate to that Charis! At least I am not alone  !


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Hi Reti, I am glad to see I am not alone! that confused me too, but how do you know when you get a bad rep? or, ding? Does it show in the CP also? I think I'll just stick to posting, as this is beginning to sound like algebra! LOL! Thanks fot the info, maybe I will figure it out yet




OUCH! I'm think'n I got dinged along with you all. 

I'm with you Sb Sue I hate math let alone algebra!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> OUCH! I'm think'n I got dinged along with you all.
> 
> I'm with you Sb Sue I hate math let alone algebra!


Hey, YOU got dinged?  Why would anyone want to ding you?  I haven't found a ding yet, but the night is still young!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe you just think you were dinged.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ding! I _hate_ it when that happens!

Pidgey


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

OK, this is getting to be too much now! Why is everybody getting "dinged" all of a sudden? Is there a 'common denominator'?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, dingy people!

Seriously, why do you think you've been dinged? What all colored squares do you see to the left of your reputation comments on your UserCP page?

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I can't think why any pigeon lover would want to ding any of you. Maybe they pressed the wrong button? Do the comments indicate disapproval? 

Cynthia


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Ya, they do Cynthia, say approval or diapproval, they also said "this one suffered too long," or something like that...
i dont really care about my rep so much, just that someone thought that about me trying to save the bird, and, RIGHT after he died, how mean!! I feel bad enough as it is.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> Maybe you just think you were dinged.



I noticed a couple of weeks ago I had 3 green blocks in my rep. file, which let me tell you I was totally surprised about, then after a person posted a thread about wanting a few pigeons to train their hawks with and I posted questions wondering how this was done without hurting the pigeons that person got really defensive and pretty much said I was trying to start an argument. Well I really wasn't trying to start anything just wondering what this guy was up to, so I of course had rebuttle and after that I only had 2 green checks left. 
Is'nt that a ding?
I jioned this group to hopefully make friends AND get good solid care information for the pigeons I want to help.

Sorry this got soooo long.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I think a ding will have a red square.

Always remember that old saying: "You can please some of the people all of the time and all of the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time."

I've sometimes wondered about myself that it might be more correct to say: "you can tick off some of the people all of the time and all of the people some of the time, but you don't usually tick off all of the people all of the time."

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Snowbird Sue said:


> OK, this is getting to be too much now! Why is everybody getting "dinged" all of a sudden? Is there a 'common denominator'?


When yo're talking about being dinged, do you mean a negitive reputation ? ...or is being dinged mean either a positive or negitive reputation?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> I think a ding will have a red square.
> 
> 
> Pidgey



OK, thanks Pidgey... I'll watch out for those red squares!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> I've sometimes wondered about myself that it might be more correct to say: "you can tick off some of the people all of the time and all of the people some of the time, but you don't usually tick off all of the people all of the time."
> 
> Pidgey


 
Yep.. that would be me. I really don't mean to rub people the wrong way, but it happens.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> Ya, they do Cynthia, say approval or diapproval, *they also said "this one suffered too long," or something like that...*
> 
> i dont really care about my rep so much, just that someone thought that about me trying to save the bird, and, RIGHT after he died, how mean!! I feel bad enough as it is.


When the group is presented with a situation, we discuss what might be wrong, possible treatment plan, etc. The bottom line is, the *only* person who can make a definite decision about a ill or injured bird, is the person who is in possession of that bird. Some may not agree with a particular decision, but if the care giver is OK with the decision they make, *that's* what counts.  

There was a incident about 5 years ago where I was presented with a pij whose lower beak was eaten from canker. When I posted about it, I was a little frantic, & I said the bird had no lower beak (& for the most part he didn't). 
I mentioned that I was going to do whatever I could to keep this poor bird comfortable. I was literally *lambasted* by a member. How could I dare be so selfish as to try to keep this bird alive. How cruel was I. The bird should be put down immediately. Yada, yada, yada. 

I knew what had to be done, however it was late a night & I couldn't get a hold of our rehabber until the next morning. I stayed with that bird the entire night.

The next morning I went to get ready to take him to the rehabber & when I came back to collect him, *he was up walking around*. I literally fell apart, because in my heart I was pretty confident what needed to be done. All I could think of was, "Why are you doing this to me?" 
When we got to the rehabber, she confirmed that the most humane thing to do would be to PTS. There were some other issues that* I* didn't even notice, but the rehabber did. 

Although I was publicly shredded to pieces because someone didn't think I was doing things right, I knew what I was doing was the best that I could do. And that's what counted. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I've been dinged too when I have voiced my opinion about something that doesn't agree with "someone". You just take it as it comes.

Moxie, people can be cruel and what makes me so mad is that you were already hurting about losing a bird and for someone to make a comment like that adds to the hurt. No one on this forum is in my house helping me try to save a bird. They wouldn't know what the circumstances are or what the pigeon looks like or acts like or the work I have put in to try to save it. People shouldn't make comments like that unless they have the full picture of what has gone on. To me, it is being mean spirited.

And to Pidgey.....you should never have any dings. What you do to help all of us is appreciated so very much.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> i dont really care about my rep so much, just that someone thought that about me trying to save the bird, and, RIGHT after he died, how mean!!


Rather like sending a poison pen letter to someone that has just been bereaved.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> And to Pidgey.....you should never have any dings.


Why not? I'm strong-willed, opinionated and imperfect--it's a perfect combination to garner a few dings! 

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> There was a incident about 5 years ago where I was presented with a pij whose lower beak was eaten from canker. When I posted about it, I was a little frantic, & I said the bird had no lower beak (& for the most part he didn't).
> 
> I mentioned that I was going to do whatever I could to keep this poor bird comfortable. I was literally lambasted by a member. How could I dare be so selfish as to try to keep this bird alive. How cruel was I. The bird should be put down immediately. Yada, yada, yada.


Since then we have learnt how well pigeons adapt to having no lower beak, so if you had succumbed to all that bullying without seeking a second opinion you would have felt terrible. When I read through old threads I am shocked at how often the rescuer is almost bullied into giving up on a bird and how often the condemned bird makes a dramatic recovery...at one stage the recommended treatment on this forum (from some members) for paratyphoid and for PMV as well as other conditions was euthanasia. I began to think that they were secretly employed by the RSPCA...but I digress 

Cynthia


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

cyro51 said:


> Since then we have learnt how well pigeons adapt to having no lower beak, so if you had succumbed to all that bullying without seeking a second opinion you would have felt terrible. When I read through old threads I am shocked at how often the rescuer is almost bullied into giving up on a bird and how often the condemned bird makes a dramatic recovery...at one stage the recommended treatment on this forum (from some members) for paratyphoid and for PMV as well as other conditions was euthanasia. I began to think that they were secretly employed by the RSPCA...but I digress
> 
> Cynthia



Thank goodness we have all learned and progressed to realize that just because of a handicap it doesn't always mean certain death!
I still get comments from people referring to pigeons as disease, bug ridden filthy vermon... I then invite them to meet my beautiful pigeon flock.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am quite shocked that any of you people have had negative reputation, you all do so much to rehab birds everywhere and you are so dedicated. 

I can't imagine anyone making judgement calls like that!! Wow!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I wish the reputation would have to be signed or would automatically indicate who posted the comment.....it would certainly make people think twice about the mean things they say. If their name was attached to the comment.......they would really have to be convinced that their comment was in fact their REAL feeling...and if so....they have a right to their opinion....but are they gutsy enough to go public with it and sign it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

AZWhitefeather said:


> When the group is presented with a situation, we discuss what might be wrong, possible treatment plan, etc. The bottom line is, the *only* person who can make a definite decision about a ill or injured bird, is the person who is in possession of that bird. Some may not agree with a particular decision, but if the care giver is OK with the decision they make, *that's* what counts.
> 
> There was a incident about 5 years ago where I was presented with a pij whose lower beak was eaten from canker. When I posted about it, I was a little frantic, & I said the bird had no lower beak (& for the most part he didn't).
> I mentioned that I was going to do whatever I could to keep this poor bird comfortable. I was literally *lambasted* by a member. How could I dare be so selfish as to try to keep this bird alive. How cruel was I. The bird should be put down immediately. Yada, yada, yada.
> ...


Cindy, that is a heart wrenching story. I know what it's like to stay up all night with a sick animal all the while struggling with making the best decision for the animal. Nona said it best in Moxie's thread that the person giving care is the only one that can make the right decision because they are there and know what's really going on.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> I wish the reputation would have to be signed or would automatically indicate who posted the comment.....it would certainly make people think twice about the mean things they say. If their name was attached to the comment.......they would really have to be convinced that their comment was in fact their REAL feeling...and if so....they have a right to their opinion....but are they gutsy enough to go public with it and sign it.


Maybe we could all agree to sign our reputation comments? What do you all think?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Thank goodness we have all learned and progressed to realize that just because of a handicap it doesn't always mean certain death!
> I still get comments from people referring to pigeons as disease, bug ridden filthy vermon... I then invite them to meet my beautiful pigeon flock.


Robin, your statement is so true. I've written often about our cantankerous Mr. Humphries and he is a classic case. Fell from a Home Depot canopy, both legs broken in numerous places with no hope whatsoever of ever being released. We could have opted to have him PTS but chose not to. He was seen and treated by three different vets and not one of them ever recommended euthanasia. He is physically challenged - being able to only raise up a couple of inches from the ground but he can maneuver beautifully, get in and out of his nest and is able to spend the day in the outside aviary with the other babies. He can fly well and takes baths with the rest of them. The only reason we bring him in at night is that we don't want him to be too tired. In his cage, I have a low water bowl so he can drink easily and I keep his seed bowl at a slant so he can get to his seed easily. He can jump on the side of his nest or either jump in it. He is a darling little guy and seems to enjoy his life. I know we enjoy him tremendously.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Charis said:


> Maybe we could all agree to sign our reputation comments? What do you all think?


I wouldn't have a problem with that.


Maggie,

I have a handicapped hen and I don't mind waiting on her hand and foot, I lift her everywhere, and she still has a mate who is not handicapped. She has quality of life and seems plenty happy.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I don't know that much about the reputation feature, & quite frankly have never paid much attention to it. 

However, since it *does* allow both positive & negative comments, the members do have a right to post their feelings, whether they be pro or con.

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I don't think it's something to get all up in arms about, afterall... it's not like your credit score, you know.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> I don't think it's something to get all up in arms about, afterall... it's not like your credit score, you know.
> 
> Pidgey


You are absolutely right, I just hate the idea of anyone coming along and being judgemental and negative to any of our long time rehabbers or anyone else who is just trying to do what is right.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> I don't think it's something to get all up in arms about, afterall... it's not like your credit score, you know.
> 
> Pidgey


That is too funny. LOl...LOL


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> You are absolutely right, I just hate the idea of anyone coming along and being judgemental and negative to any of our long time rehabbers or anyone else who is just trying to do what is right.


The retaliatory assigning of negative reputation could be a potential problem..maybe that needs to be thought through..maybe neg. reputation should not be available at all. Just a passing thought..


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree with Cindy. Everyone should have the priviledge of positive and negative reputation depending on their opinioun but even so.....I would love to know who gives me positive rep also.....I really would like to see it necessary that posters must sign their rep comments.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

But...how would they regulate whether a signature is placed OR not? I imagine that would be more work for the moderators, as it would have to be checked by them before it is officially sent as a positive or a negative.

I am still trying to figure out what a blue square is. This is really confusing me. 

Geeze, I better go attend to my pigeons!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It might have been blue to signify how long a person has been on the board, or something like that. I've seen a few of those and I don't remember that they've signified anything. Shoot, maybe the poster was just feeling blue...

Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I would think it would be able to show who posted just like the replies to the threads.....even in PM's ...you have to select who you are contacting but you don't have to sign.....it's automatically shown who posted.....no doubt the reason people don't use PM's to send nasty comments.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Victor said:


> But...how would they regulate whether a signature is placed OR not? I imagine that would be more work for the moderators, as it would have to be checked by them before it is officially sent as a positive or a negative.
> 
> I am still trying to figure out what a blue square is. This is really confusing me.
> 
> Geeze, I better go attend to my pigeons!


I've wondered what those blue squares mean too.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it's just like a family here and goodness knows my (blood) family certainly doesn't all get along all the time. Come to think of it... about the only time we've ever been all in agreement is when we were after some other family! 

Pidgey


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> You are absolutely right, I just hate the idea of anyone coming along and being judgemental and negative to any of our long time rehabbers or anyone else who is just trying to do what is right.


I must agree with you. I will admit, I knew very little when I came here, and have learned _so much_, I can't believe anyone would give any of you a "ding". As far as signing when giving rep., I think that is a great idea. It sure couldn't hurt. I like to learn from this forum, and learn I am doing. I haven't free-flown any birds _yet, but maybe later this summer, so I hope I can still get some pointers from this forum if and when I need them. Pidgey, you don't deserve any "dings" in my book!!_


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Pidgey, you don't deserve any "dings" in my book!!


That's just because you haven't been around that long. I've suggested some controversial things at times and I've backlashed others when I felt I was being attacked, too. When I get good and steamed, I try to maintain some civility but only just.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Well, it's just like a family here and goodness knows my (blood) family certainly doesn't all get along all the time. Come to think of it... about the only time we've ever been all in agreement is when we were after some other family!
> 
> Pidgey


So true...LOL...you are on a roll today!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Well...perhaps the mystery is solved????
When I come onto a thread like this one and there have been posts that I HAVEN'T read.......the little square in the upper left corner is amber....after I read the posts and go to another thread and then come back to this thread......the posts I've read are blue squared and those I haven't are amber. Is this what everyone is talking about??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about. Thanks.:


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

OK, I have already started to sign some of mine, although I am a bit self concious about it...like signing valentines  

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> OK, I have already started to sign some of mine, although I am a bit self concious about it...like signing valentines
> 
> Cynthia


You are funny today too!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

cyro51 said:


> OK, I have already started to sign some of mine, although I am a bit self concious about it...like signing valentines
> 
> Cynthia



LOL


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> That's just because you haven't been around that long. I've suggested some controversial things at times and I've backlashed others when I felt I was being attacked, too. When I get good and steamed, I try to maintain some civility but only just.
> 
> Pidgey



Well, Pidgey, I guess I had better hang around for a while, eh? I am sure we all get steamed one time or another, but to give bad rep. out, that is just not "cool" in my opinion. I surely do enjoy this forum, although, sometimes, it does get to be a little scary !


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Me too Cynthia.........but if you are on the receiveing end........it's nice to know your admirers


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I've written often about our cantankerous Mr. Humphries and he is a classic case


This sounds like a good opening post for a new thread on handicapped pigeons. As a sticky it would reassure and inspire new members with a handicapped potential new pet.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> Me too.........but if you are on the receiveing end........it's nice to know your admirers


I sign mine too, so continuing to do so is not a big deal!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> This sounds like a good opening post for a new thread on handicapped pigeons. As a sticky it would reassure and inspire new members with a handicapped potential new pet.
> 
> Cynthia


Hey that's a good idea for a sticky thread.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

cyro51 said:


> This sounds like a good opening post for a new thread on handicapped pigeons. As a sticky it would reassure and inspire new members with a handicapped potential new pet.
> 
> Cynthia



I am all for that idea! It would be great to let new people know that there can be a bright life ahead for so many handicapped birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> OK, I have already started to sign some of mine, although I am a bit self concious about it...like signing valentines
> 
> Cynthia


Cynthia, you deserve an atta boy for this post. It sure tickled my funny bone.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> This sounds like a good opening post for a new thread on handicapped pigeons. As a sticky it would reassure and inspire new members with a handicapped potential new pet.
> 
> Cynthia



Cynthia, I would be happy to start this to include not only Mr. Humphries but our our sweet Silver who has sadly passed away. It could give us all the opportunity to share tips on caring for them. 

If someone would let me know?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This has sure turned out to be a great thread. I'm going to give it a reputation!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cynthia, I would be happy to start this to include not only Mr. Humphries but our our sweet Silver who has sadly passed away. It could give us all the opportunity to share tips on caring for them.
> 
> If someone would let me know?


Maggie....I second the idea of a thread on handicapped birds.......not just pigeons but any bird ....so others can read how to cope with the situation. I know we have pets with useless wings....no leg...blind in one eye..totally blind...etc. It would be so encouraging to know how others have managed and to hear about the long happy lives these birds live.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Maggie,

Can you start the new thread, then? John will make it a sticky. I am looking forward to reading people's experiences!

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia, I'll be glad to. I'll try to include some that we have had in the past with unique problems and how we dealt with them.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Robin, your statement is so true. I've written often about our cantankerous Mr. Humphries and he is a classic case.


Maggie, 


What kind of water bowl do you have and how have you positioned it so that he doesn't either take a bath inadvertently or spill it in the cage? Ms. Grunter kind of lurches and sits with one foot in her bowl to eat. Or partially stands, but will frequently stumble trying to eat or drink. The bowl contents go everywhere. Not a problem with the seed, but with the water it is. Also, when Mr. Humphries is flying, how does he land? I think Ms. Grunter can fly, sort of low to the ground at least, but her landing gear is impaired and I'm afraid she will hurt what she has, so I don't let her.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Well, if I had read further and not jumped right in I would see that you are all ahead of me and are going to start a thread on handicapped pigeons. I think that is a terrific idea. I had two very splay legged pidgies for six years that could only get around the cage(very padded cage) and in and out of their nests by using their wings. They lived full and apparently happy pigeon lives in the house. I had to totally feed and water and change them multiple times a day. They went everywhere with us. To resorts, B&B's, a wedding, to Arizona etc. At one time I was thinking of writing a children's book on the adventures of Heather and Scooter, but I can't write worth a darn. I could illustrate it tho. I thought handicapped children might relate to it and normal kids might understand that to be handicapped does not mean to live a less exciting and wonderful life. Back to the topic here. I will sign any rep I give.

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Margarret said:


> Maggie,
> 
> 
> What kind of water bowl do you have and how have you positioned it so that he doesn't either take a bath inadvertently or spill it in the cage? Ms. Grunter kind of lurches and sits with one foot in her bowl to eat. Or partially stands, but will frequently stumble trying to eat or drink. The bowl contents go everywhere. Not a problem with the seed, but with the water it is. Also, when Mr. Humphries is flying, how does he land? I think Ms. Grunter can fly, sort of low to the ground at least, but her landing gear is impaired and I'm afraid she will hurt what she has, so I don't let her.
> ...


Margaret, Mr. Humphries water bowl is about 3 inches high - kinda like the kind you make individual puddings in. He never (lol, I hate to say that!) spills it but raises up just enough to be able to drink. I fill it to the brim and he manages very well. He lands on perches or the ground just like any of the others. We use natural tree limbs as some of their perches and he goes for the ones that have a natural "dip" in them so I guess it helps him on either side.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

One snag about signing reputations is that it limits what you want to say. We might have to descend to text talk!  

Cynthia


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Margarret said:


> Well, if I had read further and not jumped right in I would see that you are all ahead of me and are going to start a thread on handicapped pigeons. I think that is a terrific idea. I had two very splay legged pidgies for six years that could only get around the cage(very padded cage) and in and out of their nests by using their wings. They lived full and apparently happy pigeon lives in the house. I had to totally feed and water and change them multiple times a day. They went everywhere with us. To resorts, B&B's, a wedding, to Arizona etc. At one time I was thinking of writing a children's book on the adventures of Heather and Scooter, but I can't write worth a darn. I could illustrate it tho. I thought handicapped children might relate to it and normal kids might understand that to be handicapped does not mean to live a less exciting and wonderful life. Back to the topic here. I will sign any rep I give.
> 
> Margaret


Margaret I think you have a fantastic idea there to write that book, and I encourage you to do it! STart with the pics and illustrations, the words will come to you. AFter all, you live with them and know what needs to be said


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Margaret I think you have a fantastic idea there to write that book, and I encourage you to do it


I second that! It is a brilliant idea, I wish I had thought of it...I am gradually collecting children's books about pigeons with the idea of leaving them casually in places like the doctor's surgery or donating them to the library and gradually influencing public perception (as adults will read them to the children (Jayne's idea) . I haven't seen anything about disabled pigeons...I don't think I have seen anything about any disabled animal.

Cynthia


----------

